# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > MooTools >  معرفی MooTools

## aminghaderi

دوستان ممنون میشم  درباره MooTools یه توضیح کامل و جامع بدین ؟!
از ابتدا (هدف ساخت و..) تا الان (کاربرد و گروه پشتیبانیش و...).
ممنون

----------


## امیـرحسین

*MooTools چیست؟*

----------


## setmax.1990

My Object-Oriented Tools
یه فریم ورکه خیلی کم حجمه که تو جاوا اسکریپت نوشته شده و دارای قابلیت های خوبی هم هس هدفش توسعه ی جاوا اسکریپت بوده و از پایه های cms قدرتمند برای توسعه ی وب joomla هم به حساب می یاد

----------

